# Wrgb2 settings for 60 cm aquarium?



## Qwedfg (18 Mar 2022)

I have a 60 cm tank with the same dimensions as a 60p with a wrgb2 over it.  It has co2, aqua soil and I’m using ei dosing.  I was wondering what settings everyone was using for their wrgb2?  I searched around a found a post saying green aqua said they set theirs to 75% for all channels on a similar size tank but I haven’t seen many posts about what to use.  I have mine set to 70 percent for r, g and b.  Tank is a week old so I haven’t played around much with the lighting set up.


----------



## plantnoobdude (18 Mar 2022)

Qwedfg said:


> I have a 60 cm tank with the same dimensions as a 60p with a wrgb2 over it.  It has co2, aqua soil and I’m using ei dosing.  I was wondering what settings everyone was using for their wrgb2?  I searched around a found a post saying green aqua said they set theirs to 75% for all channels on a similar size tank but I haven’t seen many posts about what to use.  I have mine set to 70 percent for r, g and b.  Tank is a week old so I haven’t played around much with the lighting set up.


Hi, for a new tank I would suggest less than 50%! if you are using co2 I think 50 red 40 green 50 blue is a good start, without co2 I'd go lower.


----------



## palcente (18 Mar 2022)

I can contribute here as I have couple of these exact units. Below my 60x40x40 tank that is few weeks old and uses wrgb2.  I have pressurised co2 and I started really low at *15%* and put it up a notch each week, currently running at below 50% (see settings below). It had it running higher for a week, but plants did not like it - more on it below. Please note my tank is 40cm high, (I assume 4 cm deeper than yours) and the light is *suspended 30cm* above it. I have not done any trimming since set up, but I attach a picture showing how H'ra grows for reference. WRGB2 is very strong and it will damage plants if you leave it running too hot without* a* *lot *of co2 and ferts. You will first notice leaf tips, followed by edges going brown - you will think these are diatoms, but they are not - you nuked your plants -I've done it before... Unless you use RO water and are 100% confident what you are doing with ferts (I guess you would not be asking if you were...), you have to be very careful with this light - things will go irreversibly wrong really really fast. I would not attempt to run it without co2, I think it would be just a waste - unless you have really stable setup and tune it down to few percent - otherwise you will just damage plants and get algae everywhere. I honestly do not think with your tank depth you can be in a situation where you do not have enough light with WRGB2 - no matter the plant choice. I would start very low and *slowly *week by week build it up and observe how plants react every time you change the setting and if something is not looking happy - revert immediately. Good luck.


----------



## Qwedfg (19 Mar 2022)

Thanks for the information!  I don’t think I nuked my plants as even the buce and Anubias are putting out new leafs but I will definitely turn it down going forward.  My rotala green growing sideways should have been a hint I had too much light.


----------



## erwin123 (19 Mar 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> Hi, for a new tank I would suggest less than 50%! if you are using co2 I think 50 red 40 green 50 blue is a good start, without co2 I'd go lower.



totally agree that you should start low and gradually increase.

For my 60cm tanks, I'm running my front WRGB2 at 84% and my rear WRBG2 at 88%... I definitely have algae in my tank, but I do not think it was any worse than say, when it was at 70%.


----------



## alnitak (19 Mar 2022)

Hello ! My setting for a 60/40/40 planted tank :


----------



## Qwedfg (27 Mar 2022)

I reduced my lighting to 45-35-45 and things have started to get a bit better for my buce and they are all putting out new leaves although some of the old ones will need to be trimmed.  The diatoms have been getting worse though even with the decreased lighting so I’m hoping this is just the new tank phase. 

Beyond the algae I also noticed my HC is growing more vertically than horizontally.  I think one of my problems was low flow as I had just a 2213 canister before adding a eheim surface skimmer which seems to have improved things considerably.   In the past with smaller tanks I had less of an idea of what I was doing but never had trouble getting hc to carpet.

 I was wondering if this was also a low light problem as well as co2.  I read on 2hr aquarist that hc is more co2 dependent than light dependent and it will grow well under medium light as long as co2 is good.  I have about a 2 bps rate going through a co2 art in-line diffuser that turns my tank into sprite and this goes on 2 hrs before my light comes on so I don’t think co2 is the problem .


----------

